# F.W. Jessen Charleston S.C.



## glopf43 (Feb 6, 2005)

This bottle is in "just dug" condition. It is a nice light aqua color. "F.W. JESSEN CHARLESTON S.C." on front. "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO SOLD" on back. No other markings. I cannot find ANY like it on any of the web-sites. It is pre 1900. It looks to be a 10oz but is not marked as such. I know it needs desperatly to be polished (it has a lot of "sick" spots). I did not want to do any restoration before I find out more about it. Thank You and Keep Digging, glopf43


----------



## diggerjeff (Feb 6, 2005)

"F.W. JESSEN CHARLESTON S.C." 
 http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+%22F.W.+JESSEN+CHARLESTON+S.C.%22+&btnG=Google+Search

 try this link it might provide you with some info.


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks digger jeff! I went to this link but alas, it was no help. I will TRY to add a photo to the post. Up 'til now I've had no luck doing this.  On the front, "F.W.JESSEN" aruond the top of a stylish "J", with "CHARLESTON S.C." arond the bottom of it (the 'J'). on the back "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD". The bottle desperatly needs to be restored but it is a nice light aqua. Any ideas of what it might have contained? Who was F.W Jessen?  It seems to have seams running up two sides but it is definitly an applied top.
 Well I tried to post a photo but can't get it to work!!


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 9, 2005)

Try this link on the site, it may help with postiong pics..Please see Help - Using the Forum https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Uploading_a_Picture/m_4115/tm.htm


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 10, 2005)

Trying again to upload a picture of the "F.W.JESSEN"
 It still won't work for me. I have followed all the instructions. I resized the pic, uploaded the pic and still NOTHING! I ak going to give up for now and try when I am not so tired and frustrated...


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi glopf43 !
  If you will email me your pic ..... I will try to upload it on the forum for you if you'd like . 
  Brian


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Brian s., Thanks! That is quite kind of you offer. I went to your web site; Looking Good! I tried your e-mail link but got an error message (resource unavailible).  Can you post your e-mail here or pernaps send me a personal message with it. my e-mail is ; glopf43@hotmail.com. I'm gonna try agin with the pic now...Well it said "file uploaded"...so her we go...keep those fingernails dirty, glopf43


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi again golpf43 !
 I see you got your pic up and running !
 I don't know why you received an error message. I just checked it out , and my email  is working fine on the forum and on my personal website(contact us link). Oh well , Who knows ? Well , anyway you got your pic up . 
   Brian


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey All, I finally got a photo of the F.W. Jessen up. Heres another. I have not heard from any one who knows about this bottle. Can you date this? What was it likly used for? Who was F.W. Jessen? Anybody out there wish to try taking on the polishing of this bottle?


----------



## flasherr (Feb 12, 2005)

I used to have problems uploading and posting with my firewall enabled this may be part of problem if you have a firewall. I had to disable it in order to post on board but I am noticing tonight im not having to do that any more I don't know what changed but glad it did.
 Nice Bottle by the way i hope it cleans nicely for you
 Brian B


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 12, 2005)

Let me rotate that pic for you. Thanks..


----------



## hannah (Mar 25, 2011)

Frederick William Jessen was born in Germany in 1852 and died in Charleston,SC
 in 1923. He is buried in Bethany Cemetery in Charleston. He owned a brewrey in
 Charleston and bottled beer for his saloons and Budweiser. The Jessen bottle is from 1888. F.W. was my Great Uncle.
                                  Thanks,Harold Jessen


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Harold,

 Thanks for coming to A-BN with this news. Do you have a large collection of your Great Uncle's bottles and ephemera? I noticed he had both a large "J," and a smaller "J" on some bottles, as the central logo. What more can you tell us of his life and career?

 Have you got photos of him?

 Thanks.


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2011)

The bottle is most likely from the late 1870'-80's and may be a soda, beer or water bottle....Jim...it has some condition
  issues but it's still a nice bottle


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Oct 5, 2012)

Was just on google looking for this bottle and I should have known it would lead me here lol. Anyway here is a very sickly example of his Anheuser Busch. Bad cell phone pics to boot.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Oct 5, 2012)

Pic


----------

